
Ask HN: What are some examples of well written C/C++ codebases? - seagoj
I&#x27;m attempting to up my C&#x2F;C++ game. I learned C++ in college, and have been a professional developer for a decade at this point in other languages, but I have never done it professionally. What are some well written open source projects should I be looking at?<p>Thanks
======
slewis
Try Redis:
[https://github.com/antirez/redis](https://github.com/antirez/redis)

Or Lua: [https://github.com/LuaDist/lua](https://github.com/LuaDist/lua)

------
ruraljuror
I will pass on recommendations from Nick Black:

9Some of the best code I can recommend includes: the core Linux kernel,
OpenVPN, OProfile, OpenSSH, and the NPTL threading implementation from GNU
libc. I recommend OpenSSL, the Linux PATA or TTY implementations, the SVR4
shared memory API, or the Berkeley Sockets resolver(3) API for examples of
what not to do. Source: [https://nick-
black.com/dankwiki/images/8/85/Msadvice.pdf](https://nick-
black.com/dankwiki/images/8/85/Msadvice.pdf)

------
borplk
Maybe try this: [https://github.com/id-Software/DOOM](https://github.com/id-
Software/DOOM)

------
perfmode
Postgres:
[https://github.com/postgres/postgres](https://github.com/postgres/postgres)

------
malux85
Redis Postgres Nginx Llvm+clang

They are a joy to read

